# some US Skyline and Supras at HIN DC



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's some pics from this weekend:

































































































car getting violated
































our models for the night

























More to come

John


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

So is that how your doing it over there. Sweet... Nice cars . whats the spec of the LM. And the others.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

saladfingers said:


> So is that how your doing it over there. Sweet... Nice cars . whats the spec of the LM. And the others.


Thanks. A rough breakdown of the cars

Black R34 V-Spec II Nur- Tomei motor 
Blue R34 V-Spec II Nur- HKS Kansai built car
Black R34 GTT- Tommy Kaira- Basicly stock for now
Red R33 GTS- Basic stock for now
Black R33- 2860's, AEM fuel system, custom LM 24 i/c pipes
Blue R33 LM V-Spec- N1 motor stock, Borg Warner S256's turbos, Jun Manifold, 1000cc injectors, AEM, Greddy cooler, etc 
Black R32 V-Spec- Greddy 18g's and other mods??

John


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Some great photos, the R33 LM looks very nice indeed. Was it a good event?

Certainly looks like there were some nice cars.

Simon


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice . All big power then. Thats what i like to see. I was looking at an LM33 years ago. sweet car but lots of money.. yours looks clean.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool stuff there, thanks for sharing . . .by the way the wide body supra, do you have some more pics about that one? Had a poster of charge-speed orange one and wondered how it would look in silver:smokin:


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks guys. Here's a pic of my current turbo set up.












gtrlux said:


> Cool stuff there, thanks for sharing . . .by the way the wide body supra, do you have some more pics about that one? Had a poster of charge-speed orange one and wondered how it would look in silver:smokin:


I'll find some of the pics and post them up.

John


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

more pics on the black 34 gtr PLEASE i luv them wheels black on black with poilshed rim. what size are they 20's?

cheers


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice pics but just like everyone else I want more, happen to have any of the black R33's engine. From what I can see it has some sweet pipe work going on!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

love the LM mate. The black 32 gtr is bloody gorgeous though!!

Dean j


----------



## Durath (Nov 15, 2002)

Some lovely machinges there and a hell of alot of polish!

That's the first time I've liked the Tommy Kaira front bumper - always liked the look of the rest of the TK R34 GTT but always thought the front was too 'open' and the front side vents under the lights too big - but with the FMIC it looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

This is the link for the black 34, before the brakes and new wheels.
TunerZine.com V3 - Dark Prince Nissan Skyline GTR

The pipework on the black 33 was my previous set

Here's some pics of the pipework:

























I'll get pics of my new pipework when I get home.

We have over 1000 pics combined from cars to grils to more girls to even more girls. When I get them I'll post them up.

John


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Those cars are AWESOME! I want them...........ALL!!!!

:smokin: 
Claire


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think the best looking one is the GTT .
Jay


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

Not jacking your thread john. Here are a few I took. I took about 1200 over the span of the weekend.


























































































































Jay


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

real nice..


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

I approve of this thread.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Need more pics of the girls please, some skimpy shots if you have them. I like the one you posted where she was gettin "violated". Looks like you had a blast. Was Ross there? I really like the carbon on your front bumper, looks very cool. I need to post pics later from the car show we had this weekend.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

jas3113 said:


>


Sod the cars. Give me her number..


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Luckham said:


> Sod the cars. Give me her number..


Agreed. I too would like to make polite conversation with her.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Jay you're more than welcome to put more pics up.

Here's one that one of the guys sent me:










Stole this 










John


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

I think that one should be April in the 2008 GTROC skyline calendar..

[the 1st shot!]


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Luckham said:


> I think that one should be in the 2008 GTROC skyline calender as April..


The last picture mate is a bit to graphic....kids read this forum!!!

Luckham....how about the owners posing like that in tiny g-strings over the bonnet of there cars getting....as suggested "violated"....now THAT would be funny and do it for charity!

Otherwise back to those cars.....:wavey:


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> The last picture mate is a bit to graphic...


Which is exactly why he needs to post more just like that. :chuckle:


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

BTW that's not me that's oneof our photographers

John


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> Luckham....how about the owners posing like that in tiny g-strings over the bonnet of there cars getting....as suggested "violated"....now THAT would be funny and do it for charity!


Ok I'm in, but I'd rarther do the photography, and only cause it's for Charity you understand


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

kaneda said:


> Which is exactly why he needs to post more just like that. :chuckle:


I don't want to bring myself down to your level mate....but get a grip!

Stay in touch, but not with yourself :thumbsup: 

claire


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Luckham said:


> Ok I'm in, but I'd rarther do the photography, but only cause it's for Charity Mate


Nope...I will source the photographer and for charity I will do it too....jeeze how many male users and how many female....oh dear god! :chairshot Think this should be a GTROC members only....will start another thread on this...but Luckham...you're defo doing this!!!!!!

:thumbsup:

PS Nice turn around on the edit of pictures and comments....


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

jas3113 said:


>


I'd hit it.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics! :smokin: 

How much power are we talking about on those Skylines?

Yours and the black R34 GTR is my favorite..

Do you guys get much attention driving those Skylines in the US?

Also do you guys get any noobs in F-bodies wanting to race you?  

Cheers,


Jack


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks guys again.

The power ranges from
200+ on the GTS and GTT
550+ on the 2 R34's
400+ and 600+ on the 33's
650+ on the 32

John


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Booty-licious said:


> Nope...I will source the photographer and for charity I will do it too....jeeze how many male users and how many female....oh dear god! :chairshot Think this should be a GTROC members only....will start another thread on this...but Luckham...you're defo doing this!!!!!!


Hodgie's definately in!










:chuckle:


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh my, this is getting scary....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

oh god save us, don't let this image swap in to the world wide net . . . . Nissan needs to cancel the new GTR launch because of such GTR pictures:chuckle: :thumbsup:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

moleman said:


> Hodgie's definately in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, I just threw up in my mouth a bit...uke:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

You blokes should have seen it before I photoshopped the jeans on him!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

moleman said:


> You blokes should have seen it before I photoshopped the jeans on him!


:bawling: :nervous: uke: :runaway: uke:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL @ Moleman....quality ! Sorry Hodg mate 

Forget the birds, anymore pics of that Black R32 ? It looks stunning....


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*.*



GTRJack said:


> Great pics! :smokin:
> 
> How much power are we talking about on those Skylines?
> 
> ...


Thanks, we all work hard to keep them nice and use them as they are intended to represent.
And not alot of people ever really want to race. They just want to know how fast they go and how much horsepower. 
And yes we get alot of attention when we drive them around. Especially when we have 7-9 together.


----------



## christino (Jan 12, 2007)

i was just wondering wut rims(on the gunmetal r32) those r~


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

christino said:


> i was just wondering wut rims(on the gunmetal r32) those r~


Those are Advans,

More pics from a previous shoot here

Giancarlo Pawelec's Photography

John


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Am i the only one who thinks the wheels look too big on the Black R34 GTR?


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

i think the wheels onthe blak 34 too big also....

i liked it better with the other ones.. i heard that its a very nice car...

i know the blue 34 is a very very nice car... basicaly showroom...



you guys got some awsome skylines up there.... and the girls too.. i like it!....

now PM me some nws pics with no black bloxes!... i LOVE asian pooonani..


----------



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

damn dude them cars are FINE 0o0o an the girls are hott 2


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

looks like you guys had fun,
I was supposed to show with you but I thought my car wasnt done on time.
Well 2 days before HIN I got it running and showed up with it but I was in the other building. I didnt have a confirmed ticket and had a friend pull some strings to get me in. It was such a crazy weekend and I didnt have a chance to swing by your cars until later and hung out by your blue r33 for a bit, but you where no there.

This was my car btw in the north Hall
It was a shame I didnt show with you guys:shy:


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

Fujiyama said:


> looks like you guys had fun,
> I was supposed to show with you but I thought my car wasnt done on time.
> Well 2 days before HIN I got it running and showed up with it but I was in the other building. I didnt have a confirmed ticket and had a friend pull some strings to get me in. It was such a crazy weekend and I didnt have a chance to swing by your cars until later and hung out by your blue r33 for a bit, but you where no there.
> 
> ...


Hey did you have a for sale sign on your car? Cause if you did then I saw it.
Jay


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

carsunltd32 said:


> Hey did you have a for sale sign on your car? Cause if you did then I saw it.
> Jay


No that wasnt my car that was another white r33 gtr on gold wheels in the same building!


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Should have gave you my number. We could have fit you in with us.

E-mail me, we're setting up for Philly in 2 weeks 

John


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

Fujiyama said:


> looks like you guys had fun,
> I was supposed to show with you but I thought my car wasnt done on time.
> Well 2 days before HIN I got it running and showed up with it but I was in the other building. I didnt have a confirmed ticket and had a friend pull some strings to get me in. It was such a crazy weekend and I didnt have a chance to swing by your cars until later and hung out by your blue r33 for a bit, but you where no there.
> 
> ...




did i see this car on I95 on a flatbed truck.... maby mid winter time?


beautiful car.....


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

I can post up some more pics of the girls if you guys like some WS and some NWS, just want to make sure I get the okays from the mods

John


----------



## GT-R Z (Mar 13, 2005)

Beautiful cars there John ! Nice to see the 4 black streaks shot too ! My Syclone does that nicely as well.lol.
For a country that didn't recieve these models originally....its deffinatly starting to collect some very nice cars !
There's a HUGE number of Domestic car clubs intently watching the Skylines local performance.....just awaiting the chance to dispell the rumours of RB power.
Represent well brother !:chuckle: 
Cheers.........Vinny


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

jas3113 said:


> I can post up some more pics of the girls if you guys like some WS and some NWS, just want to make sure I get the okays from the mods
> 
> John



moar moar moar


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

great pics!! nice to see they have plenty of power as well!

I have to say the wheel fitment on that silver supra is horrid!


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

All the cars look amazing! Maybe Ill see you guys @ Philly HIN if you all still go...


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Spooled1.8 said:


> All the cars look amazing! Maybe Ill see you guys @ Philly HIN if you all still go...


We'll be doing philly and should be rolling in 30 deep again and with a couple of more Skylines 

John


----------

